# Where can I get that top



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

I was watching Eastenders tonight and Stacey had on a nice Black and Silver t'shirt, my sister would just love it, does anyone know where I would get it.

Thanks


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

hello

I didn't see Eastenders so didn't see the top, but have you looked on ASOS.com as they often have replica clothes and at reasonable prices too.

xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya icky, yeh checked ASOS but not on there, also checked alot of high street stores sites as well, hopefully someone will have seen eastenders and will know.

Thanks


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi,

You could go on the enders' website and post an email ... they might have some sort of feedback facility


----------

